# L4 Whitewater Kayak Instructor Certification Course at RMOC



## kentford (Feb 21, 2004)

*Paddle efficiently and teach effectively*

Probably half of the people in my ACA Instructor courses are there primarily to improve their personal technique. We do extensive video analysis, and learn the framework of paddling skills that distinguishes the top paddlers. Many of the top kayak racers, teachers, and fun-hogs have taken this course from me. Learn more about my programs at performancevideo.com/kent_ford Register at RMOC.


----------

